# is it hard to change hubs on my wheels to disc brake hubs?



## breal (May 25, 2008)

ok so I got a real nice 2003 stump jumper for $300...ya i know its a steel.
I also just got 2 new hubs for disc brakes,Is it hard to change out the hubs?is it something i can do or should i have my bike shop do it????

here is a pic of my new bike,,,,I f-ing love this bike,,,

http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCEq...003/bikes/sj_blk_l.jpg&equipmodel=Stumpjumper


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes.
You have to re-build the entire wheel. Unless you do it yourself, it's a lot of labor charges, and you will at least need new spokes (if your used rim is even worth lacing to). It's a pretty advanced job, requiring some special tools and a lot of time and skill to do it right. Plus you have to get rotors, calipers, and possibly new levers if you want to run discs. It's a bit of an investment all around. I'd recommend buying a new set of pre-built wheels when you do decide to upgrade.
You're looking at another $300 or more to run discs.


----------



## breal (May 25, 2008)

well i have everything to do disc setup...everything...I just need a wheel set for disc's


----------



## babu (Feb 21, 2008)

*Unfortunately...*

You need new wheels, plus front and rear disk break sets. The levers will be OK if you decide to go with mechanical disk brakes. For hydraulics you would need to change the levers as well.


----------



## breal (May 25, 2008)

babu said:


> You need new wheels, plus front and rear disk break sets. The levers will be OK if you decide to go with mechanical disk brakes. For hydraulics you would need to change the levers as well.


like i told you i have everything but the wheel set...


----------



## ibhim (Dec 4, 2007)

What condition are the rims? If they are shot then perhaps cheaper to buy new wheels.

I did build new wheels for my roadbike - Mavic OpenPro/Chorus. It would have been cheaper to buy them, but I wanted the experience. If all you have to buyare spokes, it is not going to cost you much. Only extra tool I had was a truing stand and spoke wrench. Those are good tools to have anyway.

Where is a website for wheelbuilding. http://sheldonbrown.com/wheels/index.html
Inside that site is a a link for Damon's Spoke Calculator. The excel worksheet has a large rim and hub database to autoload the dimensions. Doubt if updated for disc brake hubs, but you can add rims and hubs. It tells you how to measure them.

Good luck.


----------



## garrett1478 (Apr 14, 2008)

breal said:


> like i told you i have everything but the wheel set...


don't forget that you'll need the front and rear brakes too...

kidding


----------



## SSport_Rider (May 8, 2008)

The conversion from rim to disc brakes is like night and day. It definitely gives more confidence on the trails.

Like others have mentioned, to save on costs get good mechanical brakes like the Avid BB line.


----------



## balling (Feb 17, 2008)

you say you have everything for the brake conversion....but that doesnt mater at all.

the brakes are the cheap part. (bb7 is what, 120 a pair?)

it will cost you more to lace to your wheels, jst go get some XT hubs/rhinolites for 200 bucks, and save money for better ones down the road


----------



## daleksic (Aug 26, 2007)

Stay with your V's, to me its more just for looks. Just get a set of Salmon/Black Koolstop Breakpads and you'll be golden. I have mine hooked up to some AVID Single Digit Ti Levers (looks like the Ultimate but made from Titanium). I love them.


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

To answer the question, yes, it is hard-ish. Building wheels is one of the most advanced jobs on a bicycle. you will need new spokes, nipples, a spoke wrench, and the job pretty much requires a truing stand. You will also need an idea of how tight the spokes should be. Some builders use a tension meter, while some can get away without one. The wheel needs to be dished correctly as well.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

I have to say I don't know why everybody says building wheels is so hard. If you have a quality truing stand and a quality spoke wrench, and plenty of time, it really isn't that bad. Make sure that you have a good instructional guide. sure it may be more expensive, but if you get really deep into this hobby, building your own high end wheels can be cheaper and you end up with a better wheelset in the end. I have laced up many of the neighbor hood kids wheels, and completely relaced the wheels on both my trek 4300 and my Spesh p.1, to make sure that they were tensioned and stressed properly. I weigh around 220 and ride DJ/urban so I am normally very hard on my wheels, after rebuilding and retensioning my wheels, they hold up great, I am not saying I am a pro by any stretch, but if you have a fairly cheap wheelset from a walmart bike or even a wheelset you previously thought was trashed, unlace everything and build it back up. If you don't have a wheelset that you are willing to risk trashing, go dumpster diving, it's been a while since I saw a bike in a dumpster with tacoed wheels. No loss if you screw up this way. If you try it out and figure out you don't care for the time consuming, somewhat artistic work of wheelbuilding, then go ahead and buy some prebuilt wheels. That is what I would reccomend. good luck however you go and happy trails.


----------



## BFinlay (Jan 12, 2004)

building a whell isnt hard. its a pain in the @$$ though

takes a good bit of time and trial and error to get it right.

I build one 4-5 years ago that is still holding up strong. used a website and another wheel as a reference to build it. didnt have a trueing stand at the time either. would have made life much easier if i did.


----------



## belowambient (May 17, 2008)

BFinlay said:


> building a whell isnt hard. its a pain in the @$$ though
> 
> takes a good bit of time and trial and error to get it right.
> 
> I build one 4-5 years ago that is still holding up strong. used a website and another wheel as a reference to build it. didnt have a trueing stand at the time either. would have made life much easier if i did.


imo this is one of those things you either like to do or not... personally id like to get into it, but i go with the lbs for it


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

I would recommend getting new rim hoops, too. If you take your existing wheelset to a LBS with non-disc hubs, hoping they can un-lace rims for the disc hubs.......you are looking at alot of money($100 or more- not including new spokes!). Why? Because your laced rims will immediately warp like crazy, once the old hubs are removed. Remember, any spoke tension placed on a rim- forever changes it. I am not saying it cannot be done......it can, but with alot of time and difficulty involved(i.e; a royal PITA). It will take even an experienced wheelbuilder a good part of an entire trying to get both rims back to factory-perfect trueing. You can try asking- but not many wheelbuilders will think this is the best way to go. It's much more economical to get new hoops.....really!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

You have to relace your rims to your new hubs with new spokes, if your rims are even worth lacing to.


----------

